# How do YOU apply lipgloss over lipstick?!?



## sloan (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I've been searching for an answer to this question on the site everywhere, and I can't find it. My apologies if it has already been discussed.

This is my problem: Every time I apply lipgloss over lipstick, I end up getting lipstick on the lipgloss wand, and then I don't want to stick the lipgloss wand back in its tube! Gross! This is especially true if I'm going to use a clear/light gloss on top.

I've tried letting the lipstick dry down a bit, or putting the gloss on the back of my clean hand, and lightly applying with my fingertips or a brush, but I still end up either 1) taking some lipstick off my lips which I don't want to do, or 2) getting too little/too much gloss!

Suggestions appreciated! How do you guys do it??


----------



## pat (Aug 20, 2008)

maybe you can put the gloss on a lip brush then apply it on your lips? in doing so, you wont transfer the lipstick onto the wand.

I sometimes tap the gloss onto my lips then just press my lips together..


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with trying a brush!


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 20, 2008)

What I do is apply the gloss with the wand straight out of the lipgloss, then just wipe the wand off with a tissue so that its clean and stick it back in.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 20, 2008)

short of using a brush or disposable wand (and tapping the gloss on rather than swiping), there's nothing you can do.


----------



## sloan (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_short of using a brush or disposable wand (and tapping the gloss on rather than swiping), there's nothing you can do._

 

LOL!
I kinda thought this was the case, but you know when you're doing something and you think, "There HAS to be a better way...I wonder what everyone else does!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone! Will keep going with my brush routine. Guess I just have to get better at it!


----------



## smh28 (Aug 20, 2008)

I hate that too. I usually just take a kleenex and wipe the wand before I stick it back in the bottle. You are right, there should be a better way. My favorite lip gloss is the MAC clear lip glass because there is no wand you can just squeeze the tube right onto a lip brush and wipe the brush afterwards.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 20, 2008)

I wipe the gloss off the wand with my finger and apply it that way.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_What I do is apply the gloss with the wand straight out of the lipgloss, then just wipe the wand off with a tissue so that its clean and stick it back in._

 
That's what I do too.


----------



## aimee (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_What I do is apply the gloss with the wand straight out of the lipgloss, then just wipe the wand off with a tissue so that its clean and stick it back in._

 




i do it the same way


----------



## fidelistoh (Sep 2, 2008)

why not use a lipbrush and wipe the residue off the brush after using?


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 3, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't wipe the wand and put's it back in? Then again, all my colours are light pinks... so there isn't much 'mixing' going on. EEWww! I am so gross *embarrassed*


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Am I the only one who doesn't wipe the wand and put's it back in? Then again, all my colours are light pinks... so there isn't much 'mixing' going on. EEWww! I am so gross *embarrassed*_

 
I don't wipe it either


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I swipe l/g from the tube to the back of my hand and then use a lip brush to apply the l/g that's on hand to my lips. Keeps everything nice and clean


----------



## Jot (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_What I do is apply the gloss with the wand straight out of the lipgloss, then just wipe the wand off with a tissue so that its clean and stick it back in._

 
Me too. i only do this for my light coloured lipgloss that i wear over a dark lipstick, normally i dont bother


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 5, 2008)

If I use lipstick (which is rare) and then I apply lip gloss over it, I usually use a thin lip brush and dab it over my lipstick.

That way I don't have to mix the lip gloss wand with another color and applying lip gloss with a lip brush usually makes the final look prettier (in my opinion.)

Hope this helps or remotely answers your question


----------



## Misstink (Sep 7, 2008)

what i like to use are the stick cotton swabs the (stick side not the cotton side) you can get from medical stores (its what they use at cosmetic counters).

i am also a lipgloss whore, lots of times i have one lipgloss to a lipstick!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 7, 2008)

I put the lipgloss on the back of my hand and put it on my lips using a brush...

Or I use my finger... Make sure your hands are washed first though, lol


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 7, 2008)

I either wipe the wand thoroughly before putting it back in the tube, or put the gloss an a clean finger and apply with finger. This is why I prefer glosses that come straight from the tube over glosses with wands; that way you can just wipe the applicator off and be done.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't bother either!


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree with the people above, I do those:
- taping the gloss rather than swiping
- use a lip brush instead of the gloss wand


----------

